# Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9



## Overlocked (23. Juni 2008)

*Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

*Auf der Website nvidia.com gibt es einen neuen WHQL Treiber für die besagten GeForce Serien. *

Diese Treiberversion ist sowohl für Vista als auch für XP zu haben. Anscheinend soll damit eine höhere Performance und eine geringere Ladezeit bei GeForce 8 und 9 Serien erreichbar sein. Auch ein Support für die Hybrid SLI Technologie ist vorhanden.

Download von nvidia.com

(Quelle: TechConnect Magazine - Technology news since 1997)


----------



## <--@ndré--> (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Ich finde das ja langsam nicht mehr lustig, alle paar Tage einen neuen Treiber zu laden. 

Von _175.16_ auf _175.19_!


----------



## olsystems (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Na der nächste ist doch schon im anrollen der heißt dann 175.39 bin ich grad zufällig drüber gestollpert!
Soll neue Physik effekte mitbringen eine Mod .inf gibts dort auch gleich für 8800 Karten da die 8800GT zum Beispiel laut Treiber inkompatibel sein soll was aber laut nVidia nicht stimmt denn dieser Treiber soll alle 8xxx und 9xxx Modele unterstützen.

LG
olsystems


----------



## <--@ndré--> (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Ja - die modded Inf gibt es irgendwo - ich weiß aber nicht ob man die hier posten darf.

Korrigiere! Nicht 175.39 sondern 177.39!


----------



## DanielX (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Ja alle Karten ab der 8er Serie können Physikberechnungen unterstützen da dazu nur "CUDA" als Schnittstelle nötig ist. Das der Treiber nur für die GTX280/260 und 9800GTX+ zuhaben sind ist nur damit die Karten noch besser da stehen.


----------



## heroe (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*



DanielX schrieb:


> Ja alle Karten ab der 8er Serie können Physikberechnungen unterstützen da dazu nur "CUDA" als Schnittstelle nötig ist.


 
Was bringt mir das als Anwender?

lg


----------



## <--@ndré--> (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

PhysX-Effekte ohne PhysX-Karte. 

Ich hoffe, dass die Verbreitung von PhysX-Spielen jetzt weiter noch vorne geht - denn sogesehen hat dann ja fast jeder halbwegsaktuelle Spiele-PC eine nVidia-Karte!


----------



## NukeEliminator (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Werden dann die Spiele auch schneller, oder werden nur die Efekte besser?

Wenn ich bei Nvidia rein geh, gibts da nur den 175.16 für deiie 8800GTX.


----------



## DanielX (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

"CUDA" ist eine Schnittstelle mit der man Code der auf "C" geschrieben ist auf einer GPU ausführen lassen kann. Und daher kann auch eine Software die der Physikberechnungen dient auf einer GPU laufen, wen sie in "C" geschrieben ist. Also hat Nvidia als sie Aegia aufgekauft haben deren Softwarepaket zur Phsikberechnung einfach in "C" umgeschrieben, und siehe da wir haben ne Physikunterstützung.


----------



## olsystems (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ja - die modded Inf gibt es irgendwo - ich weiß aber nicht ob man die hier posten darf.
> 
> Korrigiere! Nicht 175.39 sondern 177.39!




Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht es ist 177.39 nicht wie von mir geschrieben 175.39!!! 
Spiele werden dadurch nicht schneller sondern "nur schöner".

LG
olsystems


----------



## push@max (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Um mal paar Worte zur Leistung zu verlieren, ich habe die Inf Datei für meine Geforce 8400M GS im Notebook angepasst und der neue Treiber bringt im 3DMark 05 unter XP sowie Vista 300 Punkte mehr.

Die größte Steigerung seid vielen Treibern.


----------



## jetztaber (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ja - die modded Inf gibt es irgendwo - ich weiß aber nicht ob man die hier posten darf.
> 
> Korrigiere! Nicht 175.39 sondern 177.39!



Spricht nichts dagegen. Allerdings sollte man ein paar Takte dazuschreiben, dass es so ist.

Letzten Endes ist es jedermanns eigene Entscheidung, geleakte Treiber zu verwenden. Das heißt, das sie unsicherer sind, als die Betas auf der Homepage von Nvidia und daher den Weg dahin nicht gefunden haben.


----------



## jupph (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Hab mal mit 4 Treibern der letzten Zeit den Ice-Benchmark von Crysis
durchlaufen lassen:

CPU E4400 @ 3Ghz | GPU 8800 GTS 512 @ 820 / 1890 / 1090 (GPU/Shader/RAM)

Ice Bench | WinXP 32 | 1280x1024 | high | 2xAA

175.16 Beta
Min 15.58
Max 31.73
Avg 25.49

175.19 WHQL
Min 16.38
Max 29.27
Avg 24.69

177.35 WHQL
Min 17.25
Max 30.76
Avg 24.74

177.39 Beta
Min 15.67
Max 30.74
Avg 24.69

Kaum Unterschiede erkennbar. Zumindest Crysis ist es anscheinend ziemlich
egal welchen Treiber man nimmt.


----------



## dmx633 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Hmm..Naja dann werd ich mir die Teile auch mal nach der Arbeit draufspielen.Ich mein vllt kann ich aus meiner GTX noch was rauskitzeln

MFG


----------



## etakubi (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Ich kann auf alle Fälle sagen das bei dem Treiber SLi vergessen wurde, ich kann zwar SLi Aktivieren aber wenn ich "SLI Visuelle Anzeigen einblenden" einschalte, sehe ich bei 3D Anwendungen (Spiel/Benchmark) kein SLI Balken.
Als Beispiel hatte ich mal 3DMark06 laufen lassen und hatte fast 3000 Pkt. weniger mit dem 175.19 als mit dem 175.16.
Irgendwie hat Nvidia da etwas für SLi Nutzer vergessen.


----------



## DanielX (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*



etakubi schrieb:


> Ich kann auf alle Fälle sagen das bei dem Treiber SLi vergessen wurde, ich kann zwar SLi Aktivieren aber wenn ich "SLI Visuelle Anzeigen einblenden" einschalte, sehe ich bei 3D Anwendungen (Spiel/Benchmark) kein SLI Balken.
> Als Beispiel hatte ich mal 3DMark06 laufen lassen und hatte fast 3000 Pkt. weniger mit dem 175.19 als mit dem 175.16.
> Irgendwie hat Nvidia da etwas für SLi Nutzer vergessen.



Wen das stimmt, wäre das schon etwas arm für Nvidia.


----------



## etakubi (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Ich habe jetzt schon 2x den Internationalen drauf gehabt und nun teste ich grade den von der Englischen Seite.
Aber so wie es aussieht wird SLi irgendwie nicht genutzt obwohl alles dafür Eingeschaltet ist.
So nun habe ich alle durch und es ist Fakt das SLi nicht wirklich unterstützt wird, nehme ich also wieder meinen anderen Treiber.

Man man Nvidia was habt ihr euch da nur wieder erlaubt, das ist echt einer derber Flüchtigkeitsfehler


----------



## freeride (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Kann das leider bestätigen, SLI wird nicht unterstützt.....

Bin wieder auf 175.16 umgestiegen.

Und das bei einem WHQL Treiber...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Lol?
Das ist ein schlechter Witz von nVidia?

Noch ein Grund mehr, auf die HD4870 zu warten und dann vielleicht zu kaufen!


----------



## etakubi (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*



freeride schrieb:


> Kann das leider bestätigen, SLI wird nicht unterstützt.....
> 
> Bin wieder auf 175.16 umgestiegen.
> 
> Und das bei einem WHQL Treiber...



Auf jeden Fall stehe ich nicht alleine da mit der Vermutung da.
Na mal sehen wann Nvidia darauf reagiert und vllt. gleich nen neueren Treiber raus bringt.

Da hat wohl nen Lehrling am Werk


----------



## Overlocked (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Ne- eher umgesattelte Programmierer von Microsoft


----------



## olsystems (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Ne- eher umgesattelte Programmierer von Microsoft



Wo du recht hast, hast du recht!!!!!

LG
olsystems


----------



## Overlocked (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

btt: Aber es steht ja drinnen, dass vor allem SLI, Triple- und Quad SLI unterstützt werden sollen... da fragt man sich schon...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Das erinnert mich an Bill Gates.



> 1991, Bill Gates: "Niemand wird je mehr als 640 KB RAM brauchen!"
> 1995, Bill Gates: "Windows 95 braucht mindestens 8 MB RAM umzulaufen."



Oder so ähnlich. 



> 177.35 WHQL
> Min 17.25
> Max 30.76
> Avg 24.74
> ...



Also in der Beta noch keine Vorsprünge durch den neuen Treiber.


----------



## olsystems (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Das kann man getrost vergessen anscheind lässt nVidia in ihren Treiber nach sowas dürfte nicht passieren!!!

Hab mir den 177.39 heute mal gezogen und installiert! Leistung ist gar nicht so übel hoffentlich kommt von dem bald ne Ofizielle Beta Version.

LG
olsystems


----------



## push@max (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Nvidia gibt selten einen WHQL-Treiber zum Download frei, und wenn die das machen, wird dann noch die SLI Unterstützung vergessen? Echt arm von denen!

ATI bringt jeden Monat einen WHQL Treiber raus und da hört man sowas nicht.


----------



## etakubi (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Nobody is Perfect


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

I am Nobody! 

Naja, hat nVidia da schon reagiert? Also Presseerklärung - Zurückziehen aus dem GraKageschäft - AMD in die Luft jagen? 

Ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben!


----------



## etakubi (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Boah bist du fies  ich denke mal NV wird erst mal selber prüfen bevor die sich dazu äußern (denk ich mal)


----------



## push@max (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Nvidia ist zu sicherlich zu arrogant um diesen Fehler zugeben zu können. Ich glaub machen sich grad nen Kopf über andere rote Probleme.


----------



## etakubi (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Das kann gut Möglich sein aber das ist dann auch gut so.
Nicht das Nvidia zum Monopol wird.

Aus dem Grund habe ich auch immer ein System mit ATi und eins mit Nvidia


----------



## NukeEliminator (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Wie lustig: Ich hab mir gerade den neuen WHQL Treiber für meine 8800 GTX runtergeladen. Danach hab ich ihn so eingestellt wie den 169.21. Hab mich schon auf PhysX Effekte gefreut und dann Crysis getestet. Der Bildschirm ist schwarz geblieben und es kam die Meldung, dass der Treiber nicht richtig für Crysis eingestellt ist. Wie ärgerlich. Ich hab wieder den 169.21 drauf und alles läuft wieder Perfekt. Der Treiber ,der dazwischen kommt ist auch nichts für mich, weil Crysis mit dem langsamer läuft als mit dem 169.21. Echt komisch!


----------



## Overlocked (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Aber ich glaube nicht, dass du die 0,4 fps Unterschied bemerkst


----------



## NukeEliminator (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Doch, ich merke einen großen Unterschied. Ich hab die Master Config drauf und 16AA 16AF. Ich habe den Test in der Karte gemacht, wo man  das große Schiff versenken muss (weiß den Name nicht mehr). Sie startet mit der Master Config nämlich in der Nacht. Das ist sehr Grafikkartenanstrengend.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Du wolltest Reckoning (Levelname: Fleet) sagen!


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*



NukeEliminator schrieb:


> Wie lustig: Ich hab mir gerade den neuen WHQL Treiber für meine 8800 GTX runtergeladen. Danach hab ich ihn so eingestellt wie den 169.21. Hab mich schon auf PhysX Effekte gefreut und dann Crysis getestet.


 
Du hast dich auf PhysX Effekte gefreut und dann Crysis getestet ? Ähm jaa... vielleicht solltest du dann auch eher ein Spiel testen welches PhysX unterstützt wie z.B. G.R.A.W. 1&2 oder auch UT3 auf speziellen Maps 
Eine Liste welche Spiele unterstützt werden, gibts hier:
PhysX Games List


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Lol? Crazy Machines II unterstützt PhysX? Oder verlese ich mich da?


----------



## NukeEliminator (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Nein, ich habe nicht Fleet gemeint. Ich habe "map harbor" gemeint. Die Mission, wo man die Flugabwahr zerstören muss. Ich weiß zwar, dass Crysis kein PhsyX hat, aber mir nützt der Treiber nichts, wenn Crysis nicht geht (oder wenn es langsamer gelaufen wäre als mit 169.21).


----------



## JonnyB1989 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

häh wie Crysis funzt ne mit dem neunen 175.19???
Also ich kann Crysis ohne Probs zocken. Hab ne 8800 GTS Mit 512 Mb und es läuft sogar in der Map Habor einigermasen flüssig und das @ Dx10 mit vollen Details also very high ohne Kantenglättug halt.


----------



## dungeon192 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

och, ich finde das gut das man immer auf den neusten stand ist. ist doch schnell gemacht, einen neuen treiber zu installieren.


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Joa, sehe ich auch so, das es kein Ding ist die Treiber immer wieder neu zu installieren, geht ja fix. Was mich aber immer nervt ist, das der immer meine Desktopsymbolanordnung zerstört^^

EDIT: hab mir jetzt endlich mal sowas hier geladen^^
DIManager X 7.0.0.123 Download - PC-WELT
Ach son Mist, die laufen alle nicht unter Vista x64 *Symbolemanuellneusortier


----------



## KTMDoki (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*



TheSlayedGuardian schrieb:


> EDIT: hab mir jetzt endlich mal sowas hier geladen^^
> DIManager X 7.0.0.123 Download - PC-WELT



Das Programm hört sich gut an, mich nervt das auch immer die Symbole neu anordnen


----------



## CiSaR (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

kann ich dann auch mit diesem treiber die level von cellfaktor zocken ohne das ich ne physix karte habe??


----------



## riedochs (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Angeblich geht es mit einer geänderten inf-Datei das der Physix Teil auch bei den 8xxx G92 geht.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

atm hab ich wieder den 169er drauf weil mit meiner zotac karte (88gt) der 175,16 nich mit WoW läuft ...(ja ich weiß wie kann mann nur bla ba bla..ich mag halt fantasy spiele) ^^ aber keien angst auch andere games wie crysis..cod4 oder ähnlichens befindet sichauf dem rechern und wird gespielt..^^ich werde gleich erstma den 175.19 ausprobieren ob er da wieder geht...

ach jafehler meldung war ..er kann directX net finden ...komisch komisch..


----------



## TALON-ONE (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Man nehme NV 177.41 und den UT3 PhysX Mappack die NVidia PhysX Soft natürlich nicht vergessen. Läuft auch auf 7ner und 8er Karten, hab´s ausprobiert, wobei meine 7950GT mit der zusätzlichen PhysX Darstellung restlos überfordert war.  

Gruß

TALON


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*



TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Man nehme NV 177.41 und den UT3 PhysX Mappack die NVidia PhysX Soft natürlich nicht vergessen. Läuft auch auf 7ner und 8er Karten, hab´s ausprobiert, wobei meine 7950GT mit der zusätzlichen PhysX Darstellung restlos überfordert war.


Laut Nvidia geht CUDA, und somit auch GPU-PhysX, erst ab GF8-Karten. Bist du sicher, dass der PhysX-Treiber da mit der GF7 einen vorhandenen PhysX-Renderer angezeigt hat?


----------



## TALON-ONE (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Ja, bin sicher, alle PhysX Effekte zu sehen, das Ganze dann in Einzelbild-Schaltung  , da die Karte mit der Berechnung der Effekte total überfordert ist. Im Lighthouse Level lassen sich u.a. die Wände zerstören und im Tornadolevel werden alle losen Gegenstände mitgerissen. Auf der 8800 GTX läuft es etwas flüssiger, wenn auch nicht perfekt. Epic nennt den Pack ja auch Extreme PhysX und die sind schon sehr extreme, was wiederum in´s Forum passt


----------



## Brzeczek (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Ich habe ein SLI Gespann aus 2 Geforce 8800 GTS 512, der Treiber NV 177.41 lässt sich nicht bei mir installieren


----------



## push@max (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ich habe ein SLI Gespann aus 2 Geforce 8800 GTS 512, der Treiber NV 177.41 lässt sich nicht bei mir installieren



Der 177.41 ist auch nur für die GT200 Series.


----------



## Brzeczek (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*



TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Man nehme NV 177.41 und den UT3 PhysX Mappack die NVidia PhysX Soft natürlich nicht vergessen. Läuft auch auf 7ner und 8er Karten, hab´s ausprobiert, wobei meine 7950GT mit der zusätzlichen PhysX Darstellung restlos überfordert war.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> TALON





Dann erkläre mir mal das bitte


----------



## push@max (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Ohne MOD Inf wird der Treiber an sich garantiert nicht funktionieren, du müsstest bei der Installation eine Fehlermeldung bekommen die ungefähr so lautet "Der Treiber konnte keine passende Hardware finden"...oder so ähnlich.

Wie es mit irgendwelchen zusätzlichen Physik Treiber oder so aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Brzeczek (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Gut ok wie finde ich die Level in ut3 ? Habe alles gemacht ausehr die Treiber die ja nicht gehen... ?


----------



## TALON-ONE (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

@Brzeczek

Was soll ich da erklären ? Ich zitiere einfach mal NVIDIA:

*SYSTEMANFORDERUNGEN*_ *Betriebssystem:* Microsoft Windows XP SP2 oder Windows Vista
*CPU:* 2,13 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, AMD Athlon FX-60 oder höher
*System-RAM:* 1 GB oder mehr
*Grafikkarte:* NVIDIA 7900 GT oder besser*
*Physik:* AGEIA PhysX Accelerator
*Freier Festplattenspeicher:* 1 GB
_​Der Extreme Physics Mod-Pack erfordert die Vollversion von Unreal Tournament 3 - Es handelt sich nicht um einen Standalone-Titel. 

 * _Für den Extreme Physics Mod-Pack muss die Hardware-beschleunigte Physik mit einer auf den meisten Systemen spielbaren Framerate laufen._ 

@push@max
Wer sagt denn das der 177.41 nur mit den GTX 200 Karten funktioniert?
Einfach ausprobieren und Warnmeldungen von Windows ignorieren 
Du brauchst auch keine MOD Inf dazu. Die Windows Anzeige sagt zwar GTX260 aber die NVidia Systemsteuerung zeigt´s richtig.

Ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß

TALON-ONE


----------



## Brzeczek (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

@TALON-ONE

Gut ok aber wie finde ich die Level in UT3 ?


----------



## TALON-ONE (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Gut ok wie finde ich die Level in ut3 ? Habe alles gemacht ausehr die Treiber die ja nicht gehen... ?



Die Treiber gehen schon, aber nur mit doppelt draufklicken isnich.

Vorgehensweise:
 - Den NVidia Treiber mit WinRar o. 7zip o.ä. entpacken, für alle, die es nicht   wissen, der NVidia Treiber ist ein gepacktes Archiv.
- Rechtsklick auf den Abeitsplatz -> Eigenschaften -> Hardware -> Gerätemanager -> Grafikkarte -> Treiber aktualisieren.
lassen wir Bilder sprechen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Statt GTX260 seht ihr eure eigene Graka..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Datenträger...  klicken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durchsuchen...  klicken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Ordner mit dem entpackten Treiber suchen und OK klicken 
GTX260 o. 280 klicken und Windows Warnmeldung ignorieren.
Bildschirmanweisungen folgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TALON-ONE (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> @TALON-ONE
> 
> Gut ok aber wie finde ich die Level in UT3 ?



Wenn Du den Treiber installiert hast (ohne den geht´s nicht) mußt Du natürlich in UT3 im Option Menue die Hardware PhysX aktivieren.
Dann müssten die neuen Karten mit der Endung ...PysX angezeigt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spass...

TALON-ONE


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*



TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte...


Ähem allerdings. Schau mal rechts-oben im PhysX-Fenster:
Kein Nvidia PhysX-Prozessor installiert.
also wiird die GF7-Karte nicht benutzt. 

G80 Karten gehen mit dem Treiber übrigens auch nicht für PhysX, lediglich Leute mit G92 und neuer können testen, der Rest kann es sich sparen.


----------



## Brzeczek (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Hey es geht  wenn man die Einstellungen dementsprechend runter stehlt kann man auch vernünftig zocken.


----------



## TALON-ONE (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ähem allerdings. Schau mal rechts-oben im PhysX-Fenster:
> Kein Nvidia PhysX-Prozessor installiert.
> also wiird die GF7-Karte nicht benutzt.
> 
> G80 Karten gehen mit dem Treiber übrigens auch nicht für PhysX, lediglich Leute mit G92 und neuer können testen, der Rest kann es sich sparen.



Ahäm, was muß ich denn noch tun um euch zu überzeugen?  
Aus welcher Quelle beziehst Du deine Weisheit?
Natürlich wird im PhysX Fenster kein Prozessor angezeigt,
dafür brauch´st einen AEGEA Physics Beschleuniger.
Wenn´s nicht gehen würde, würd´ich es auch nicht behaupten.
Frag einfach Brzeczek ob es funktioniert   

*Irgendein Mod hier, der´s mal ausprobiert ??*



Gruß


----------



## Brzeczek (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Ich kann TALON-ONE nur zu stimmen es geht 100% ich habe es selber ausprobiert, nur das bei mir die Level Namen unsichtbar waren, da musste mann mit der Pfeil Taste die Level aussuchen !


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*



TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Aus welcher Quelle beziehst Du deine Weisheit?
> Natürlich wird im PhysX Fenster kein Prozessor angezeigt,
> dafür brauch´st einen AEGEA Physics Beschleuniger.


Na ich denke darum geht es doch, die Graka mit als PhysX-Beschleuniger zu nutzen, und das geht ab G92 momentan. Mit einer 8800GT oder 8800GTS 512 oder neuer steht da im PhysX-Fenster dann die Graka als Beschleuniger, und man hat wohl sogar mehr fps als mit der separaten PhysX-Karte, zumindest stand irgendwie, dass sogar die älteren GF8-Karten da noch 4-5 mal schneller sind als die separaten PhysX-Karten.

Die Weisheiten beziehe ich von Nvidias Homepage oder Wikipedia (dort steht in beiden Fällen dass CUDA und somit GPU-PhysX erst ab dem G80 funktioniert kann, vermutlich weil nvidias unified shader nötig sind?) und aus diversen Foren (Computerbase, Guru3d etc.) wo es diverse Leute probiert haben und zum Ergebnis kamen, dass z.B. der Physikteil im 3Dmark Vantage oder UT3-Physiklevel mit einer G92 Karte schneller werden, mit einer G80er (noch) nicht.


> Wenn´s nicht gehen würde, würd´ich es auch nicht behaupten.


Ich glaube dir ja, dass der Level in UT3 startet, vermutlich hat Nvidia da entweder im Forceware- oder im PhysX-Treiber eine Sperre rausgenommen, aber dein PhysX-Treiber zeigt bei der GF7 ganz klar keinen HW-Support an, ergo läuft das alles über die CPU und ist langsam.
Ich wollte nur hervorheben, dass es sinnlos ist und andere Leute mit GF6 oder GF7 es gar nicht erst probieren brauchen, weil diese Karten kein GPU-PhysX können.


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ich kann TALON-ONE nur zu stimmen es geht 100% ich habe es selber ausprobiert, nur das bei mir die Level Namen unsichtbar waren, da musste mann mit der Pfeil Taste die Level aussuchen !


Natürlich geht es bir dir, du hast ja auch G92-Karten (erkennbar an 512 MB RAM) wie ich deiner Sig entnehme.

Mit einer 8800GTX oder 8800GTS 640 sollte es allen Quellen anach aber (noch) nicht gehen mit diesem Treiber, und mit GF7-Karten oder älter kann es garnicht gehen, weil die nicht CUDA-kompatibel sind.


----------



## TALON-ONE (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Wie sollte denn PhysX über die CPU laufen? Möglich wär´s ja, aber bestimmt nicht so vorgesehen von NVidia oder?
Der Treiber sollte auf GF7 u. 8 Karten auch nicht laufen, tut es aber trotzdem. Warum sollte man NVidia immer alles so unbesehen glauben?
Unseren Politikern glaube ich auch keinen Ton 
Könntest aber Recht haben, langsam war´s 

Gruß

Noch ein Edit zum Schluß:
Auf meiner 8800 GTX läuft´s ganz anständig und die ist G80, also Unified Shader..... nur so als Fußnote.


----------



## olsystems (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

ICh glaub das werd ich jetzt auch mal Testen naja mal schaun was rauskommt.....

LG
olsystems


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Der PhysX-Treiber läuft ja auch ohne Hardware, denn sonst könnten Leute ohne PhysX-Karte alle spiele, die die Engine nutzen, garnicht spielen.
Bisher war es halt so, dass es spezielle Level etc. gab, die mehr Physik drinhaben, so dass diese über CPU zu langsam wären, und ich nehme an der PhysX-Treiber sorgte dafür, dass diese dann nur starteten, wenn Hardware vorhanden war.
Kann aber nun sein dass Nvidia (immerhin ist das ja alles noch Beta!) diese sperre raushat, so dass die PhyX-Extralevel jetzt auch ohne Karte gehen mit diesem Treiber.

Um eine PhysX-Beschleunigung zu erhalten, muss der neue NV-PhysX-Treiber auf jeden Fall erstem einen HW-Prozessor, also eine passende Karte im PC entdecken. Dann schreibt er das auch hin, jemand mit G92-Karte oder neuer sollte seine Graka da im Fenster unter Physics-Processor aufgelistet sehen.

Vermutlich werden die PhyX-Anwendungen aber mit einer schnellen Karte wie der 8800GTX und einem schnellen Core Duo oder Quad auch ohne PhysX-Hardware recht flüssig laufen.
Den Berichten nach steigt, wenn alles geht, der CPU- bzw. Physik-Score beim 3dMark-Vantage stark an, falls eurer gleich bleibt, wäre das ein Hinweis dass PhyX nicht beschleunigt wurde.


----------



## olsystems (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

So jetzt hab ich den Salat!

Das hat ja noch wunderbar geklappt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jetzt hab ich das Problem:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der findet meine Graka nicht....

Jemand einen Tip wie ich das beheben kann!?

LG
olsystems


----------



## TALON-ONE (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

@olsystems

Lass doch mal den Vantage laufen, ob Du mehr Punkte bekommst.
Deine Graka muß ja da nicht drinstehen.
Mehr Punkte -> PhysX läuft


----------



## olsystems (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Ich benutze XP da läuft doch Vantage gar nicht!

LG
olsystems


----------



## Lucky.Smile (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Schaut doch mal da:

AGEIA PhysX System Software WHQL                      *Version*:          8.04.25                  *Freigabedatum*:         08.05.2008                   *Betriebssystem*:         Windows XP, Windows Vista (32-bit and 64-bit)                   *Sprache*:         Deutsch                   *Dateigröße*:         42.5 MB       






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Unterstützt ausschließlich AGEIA PhysX-Prozessoren und Software-Laufzeiten
*KEINE PhysX-Unterstützung von NVIDIA Grafikprozessoren*
Unterstützt folgende PhysX Laufzeit-Engines: 2.8.1, 2.8.0, 2.7.4, 2.7.3, 2.7.2, 2.7.1, 2.7.0, 2.6.4, 2.6.3, 2.6.2, 2.6.1, 2.6.0, 2.5.1, 2.5.0, 2.4.4, 2.4.1, 2.4.0, 2.3.3, 2.3.2, 2.3.1
Inklusive der aktuellsten in Top-Spielen verwendeten PhysX-Laufzeiten
Behebt sämtliche Installationsprobleme, die bisher beim Betrieb von Microsoft Windows VISTA aufgetreten sind
Aktualisierte Demo-Anwendungen
Keine Änderung des WHQL-zertifizierten Treibers (Version 1.1.1.14) für AGEIA Physikprozessoren



Also, damit müsste das Thema doch gegessen sein


----------



## Killer-Biene08 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Es gibt bereits eine PhysX-Software von Nvidia, und zwar heißt die 8.06.12.
Download über Nvidia und Chip.de


----------



## TALON-ONE (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

@ Killer-Biene08

Genau die hatte ich verlinkt, womit das Thema noch lange nicht gegessen ist.  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olsystems (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug aus den Highlights:


> Mit Unterstützung von NVIDIA PhysX für die Grafikprozessoren GeForce 9800 GTX, GeForce GTX 280 und GeForce GTX 260 einschließlich SLI-Konfigurationen.
> Laden Sie sich noch heute das PhysX-Mod-Pack für „Unreal Tournament 3“ herunter und überzeugen Sie sich von der Beschleunigung der Grafikprozessoren durch PhysX.
> Unterstützt AGEIA-PhysX-Prozessoren und Software-Laufzeiten (die Unterstützung der Physikbeschleuniger bleibt unverändert).
> Unterstützt folgende PhysX Laufzeit-Engines: 2.8.1, 2.8.0, 2.7.4, 2.7.3, 2.7.2, 2.7.1, 2.7.0, 2.6.4, 2.6.3, 2.6.2, 2.6.1, 2.6.0, 2.5.1, 2.5.0, 2.4.4, 2.4.1, 2.4.0, 2.3.3, 2.3.2, 2.3.1
> Inklusive der aktuellsten in Top-Spielen verwendeten PhysX-Laufzeiten




Naja mal schaun ob das jetzt funkt!

LG
olsystems


----------



## TALON-ONE (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Na, da war ich doch mal wieder schneller  olsystems   

Mit Unterstützung von NVIDIA PhysX für die Grafikprozessoren GeForce 9800 GTX, GeForce GTX 280 und GeForce GTX 260 einschließlich SLI-Konfigurationen.

Aufgezählt werden wahrscheinlich auch nur diese Karten, weil nur die in der Lage sind die Physics zu berechnen und noch ordentliche Frameraten zu liefern.


----------



## olsystems (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Ja da warst schneller nur das die G80 GPUs auch ind der lage sind das zu machen und noch gute Framerate bringen!
Genauso wie die G92 auf den 8800 GT/GTS denn die 9000er haben ja auch nur die G92 GPU.

LG
olsystems


----------



## TALON-ONE (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Genau !

Und, funzt es jetzt ?
Werd meine 7950 GT gegen eine 8800 GT austauschen, die sind preislich so in den Keller gerutscht, daß sich´s jetzt rentiert eine zu kaufen.


----------



## olsystems (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Ich hab mir die Demos grad mal reingezogen und muss sagen es läuft! Sonst würde der die Demos gar nicht abspielen werde das mal in einen 3dmark testen aber erst später!!!

@TALON-ONE Interesse?

LG
olsystems


----------



## TALON-ONE (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Eventuell
26 Juli ? Was machen wir kaputt ?  

Überflüssig, aber billig...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olsystems (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Kannst dir ja mal den Tread in ruhe anschaun wird ständig aktualisiert!!

LG
olsystems


----------



## Adrenalize (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

eine Physx-Karte noch nachzukaufen macht wohl keinen Sinn mehr, laut ein paar Seiten stampft selbst eine GF 8600 die PhysX-Karte leistungsmäßig in den Boden. 

Angenlich braucht man auch kein SLI, weil die Karten für PhysX ja nicht direkt zusammenarbeiten müssen, theoretisch sollte es also möglich sein, auch auf einem AMD- oder Inte-Chipsatz-Board eine günstige zweite Geforce einzusetzen für Physik.
Angeblich soll das Ganze ja sogar auf ATI-Karten ausgeweitet werden. die ATI-Karten können wohl mit wenig Extracode auch CUDA-kompatibel gemacht werden.


----------



## TALON-ONE (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Eine zweite, günstige Graka für die PhysX ist eine gute Idee, wenn man besonderen Wert drauf legt. Für mich war das nur ein Experiment.
Interessanter wäre die Videobearbeitung unter CUDA, aber nur wenn sie schneller wäre als mein Quadcore  

VG


----------



## m4Tze (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Wurde schon gesagt das die Profile im 175.19 fehlen?

Sprich in der 3D Einstellung für die ganzen Spiele, wo man AA und AF und das alles Einstellen kann fehlen.

mfg m4Tze


----------



## m4Tze (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Es ist auch schon der 177.41 bei GURU 3D Verfügbar

XP 64Bit

XP 32Bit

Vista 32Bit

Vista 64Bit

Mod Infshttp://Mod Inf´s


----------



## Jay (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*



m4Tze schrieb:


> Es ist auch schon der 177.41 bei GURU 3D Verfügbar
> 
> XP 64Bit
> 
> ...



Der ist auch schon einige Zeit auf der nvidia homepage verfügbar!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Also bei mir klappt das mit dem PhysX nicht. 
Treiber 177.41 und nVidia PhysX auf 8800GT und XP x86 installiert, aber das Ergebnis in Warmonger => 3fps.

Geht die Combo (nVidia PhysX + Warmonger) nicht oder hab ich wirklich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

ich glaube NV Physix geht nur auf Vista
sry


----------



## Brzeczek (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Wirklich schade das sich die PhysikX maps nicht Benchmarking lasen...

...dann hätte ich mit ein Tool die Physik Berechnungen mal von GPU und mal auf CPU berechnen lassen können


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Dann sag ich nur: Puhhh..zum Glück habe ich XP *und* Vista. Muss ich dann bei Gelegenheit wieder aufziehen - machte neulich Probleme.


----------



## jaiby (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Naja Leude,
ich muss schon anmerken:

Warmonger läuft auf meiner 88gt auch nicht...F@H allerdings zeiht gut ab...

Scheint inkompatibel zu sein.



OS ist Vista Business 64bit


Die Demos von PhysX laufen allerdings super....

Gruß jaiby


----------



## PontifexM (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

warmonger geht mal gar nicht ,voll die ruckelorgie !

treiber 177.39 [mod installiert] PNY 8800 [512]gt cpu INTEL e6700 und CRUCIAL 2 gig speicher das unter xp


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Habe mich grade überzeugen lassen, dass Warmonger nicht läuft - zu alte Engine.


----------



## TALON-ONE (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> ich glaube NV Physix geht nur auf Vista
> sry



Was hat das mit Vista zu tun?


----------



## PontifexM (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Habe mich grade überzeugen lassen, dass Warmonger nicht läuft - zu alte Engine.



von diesem spielprinzip gibt es eh weit aus bessere titel,ein UT III kostet nur noch schlappe 25 €.......auch wenns nett gemeint ist dieses spiel suxx


----------



## riedochs (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Muss ich für PhysX ausser den Treibern noch was anderes installieren? Die Hacked .inf ist klar, sonst gehen ja die neuen treiber nicht mehr bei der 8800gt


----------



## riedochs (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*



m4Tze schrieb:


> Es ist auch schon der 177.41 bei GURU 3D Verfügbar
> 
> XP 64Bit
> 
> ...



Irgendwie funzt das net. Ich habe die Treiber entpackt und die nv4_disp.inf nach nv_disp.inf umbenannt (letztere findet sich im Verzeichnis der neuen Treiber) aber ich habe immer noch den 174.xxx drauf.


----------



## PontifexM (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

das du den treiber in einem extra ordner erst mal entpacken musst ist dir auch klar ?


----------



## CeresPK (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

instalieren wäre auch vom Vorteil nicht einfach nur irgendwohin entpacken


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*

Also ich habe einfach auf den Desktop entpackt und über den Gerätemanager, Grafikkarte, Treiber aktualisieren und "Nicht suchen, sondern zu....." die nv4_disp.inf angegeben. Hat so auch geklappt.


----------



## PontifexM (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> instalieren wäre auch vom Vorteil nicht einfach nur irgendwohin entpacken



WITZBOLD


----------



## CeresPK (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nvidia: WHQL Treiber 175.19 für GeForce 6,7,8 und 9*



PontifexM schrieb:


> WITZBOLD


Gell ich weiß das ich witzig bin
ne hätt ja sein können aber in einem Thread habe ich schonmal zu nem Forum für diese Treiber verlinkt, ich suche einfach mal danach OK?

EDITu weißt ja sicherlich wie das mit den Infs geht, ODER?
wenn du Vista nutzt kannst du einfach die inf von der Version 177.35 verwenden. müsste gehen hoffe ich


----------

